# Data Hwy to Ethernet



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:jester:S~


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.prosoft-technology.com/P...-IP-to-Allen-Bradley-Remote-I-O-or-DH-Gateway


----------



## Captain Voltage (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks ppsh, the prosoft gateway is/was probably the way to go, but I need to know how to get online with what equipment I have.
I have added the newer Control Logics plc to our existing plc 5/30s
New stuff is all connected, but not online,, doesnt show up in the "who active" window.
DH+R/O card says A DH A#01 A OK, B DH ONLY NODE
Ethernetcard says OK 10.44.186.50 LINK LOST


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I am fairly certain you need a controllogix processor to handle data between the two networks. Slcs and plc5 don't do Ethernet i/o.

Edit: that is if you are wanting to add io devices via Ethernet. If you are needing to message and program via Ethernet you can do that by adding net-enis on the Rs 232 ports of the existing processors.


----------



## Captain Voltage (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks Jhellwig
Yes thats true! That is what I have,,, a controllogix processor, with a DH+ RIO card.
Just trying to get it online to speak with plc5


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I am not sure on the rio card but it might not be able to do what you are wanting it to. 

You can find several good post on some Plc sites around the web that should be able to help you along. Just search for what it is you are wanting to do using catalog numbers and you should find lots of info. That is how I have taught myself controllogix.

I can't help you much on the dh+ side with controllogix.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> I am not sure on the rio card but it might not be able to do what you are wanting it to.
> 
> You can find several good post on some Plc sites around the web that should be able to help you along. Just search for what it is you are wanting to do using catalog numbers and you should find lots of info. That is how I have taught myself controllogix.
> 
> I can't help you much on the dh+ side with controllogix.


This does exactly what he wants but it's like anything else, needs to be configured. 

Can you browse the enbt card in rslinx, and access the dhrio in the tree, then expand it so you can see the two channels? Have you set the node address (es) for the dh+ channels on the dhrio card? You have not provided enough info for someone who knows what to do, to be able to help you.

Also - if you goal is to be able to browse and program the dh PLC's via ethernet, you do not need a controllogix processor in there.you don't even need it to do messaging to ethernet PLC's. This is done via the routing table inside the dhrio card.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

KennyW said:


> This does exactly what he wants but it's like anything else, needs to be configured.
> 
> Can you browse the enbt card in rslinx, and access the dhrio in the tree, then expand it so you can see the two channels? Have you set the node address (es) for the dh+ channels on the dhrio card? You have not provided enough info for someone who knows what to do, to be able to help you.
> 
> Also - if you goal is to be able to browse and program the dh PLC's via ethernet, you do not need a controllogix processor in there.you don't even need it to do messaging to ethernet PLC's. This is done via the routing table inside the dhrio card.


I am glad someone who knew more came along.

I knew you could browse and program the stuff on dh+ but I wasn't sure about passing of data. I thought I read somewhere that you needed a processor to communicate with the Ethernet io devices and then communicate that back to the dh+ network.


----------

